# NBA 2K7/NBA Live 07 Timberwolves Ratings



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

Click here to view. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

How come are Marko Jaric and Mark Madsen rated higher than Trenton Hassell overall?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

ricky davis should be rated higher... eddie griffin always gets great ratings on games... i dont know why.. lol

blount is underrated as well... 
and mark madsen is rated way too high... justin reed is better than madsen..


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

wow. randy foye is rated high for a rookie.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*



Juxtaposed said:


> How come are Marko Jaric and Mark Madsen rated higher than Trenton Hassell overall?


Higher than Blount too. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

Mark Blount is oen of the best shooting centers in the league. Especially his mid-range. 66?? Redic.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

Obviously they still don't pay any attention to the game!
I was looking and they actually have Cassell as a 79 in midrange but an 82 in 3? Stupid


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

Some of the information is way off. I don't think they rated them correctly.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

Yeah, obviously not Bobby Simmons is an 87 in 3pt?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*



coco killer said:


> wow. randy foye is rated high for a rookie.


well hopefully they're right


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

I can't believe Foye is rated 1 point higher than Roy. Roy is a better all around player. It shows that all they care about is scoring.


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*



Avalanche said:


> well hopefully they're right


lol. hopefully


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

Whoa! For once, Dirk is rated higher than KG!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*



Saint Baller said:


> Whoa! For once, Dirk is rated higher than KG!


yeah, as said above.. these ratings are terrible!

thanks for re-iterating that


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*



mediocre man said:


> I can't believe Foye is rated 1 point higher than Roy. Roy is a better all around player. It shows that all they care about is scoring.


because we've seen how much of either of them play in the nba?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

I don't know where to start with the ratings. They should have a rule that if you are a rookie, you need to start off at like 75 tops. KG a 96... scares me.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: NBA 2K7 Timberwolves Ratings/Roster!*

in NBA live KG was a 97 last year


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*NBA Live 07 Ratings*

You guys probably wont like em, but here they are:

http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/minnesota.html


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Live 07 Ratings*

Live ratings suck compared to 2k. WOW, same thing happened for the jazz. Matt Harpring is rating 77! while Mehemt Okur is rated 72! These guys are stupid, they don't even watch the game! Or hell, even look at stats. How did they figure harpring was better than okur?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA Live 07 Ratings*



AK-47 said:


> How did they figure harpring was better than okur?


Without getting into Jazz talk here on the Wolves forum, let's just say they figured it because it's true. :banana:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

as long as im holding the control the wolves wont be losing so the ratings dont bother me lol.

they have been off for years


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> as long as im holding the control the wolves wont be losing so the ratings dont bother me lol.


haha, good point.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Live 07 Ratings*



Pnack said:


> You guys probably wont like em, but here they are:
> 
> http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/minnesota.html


:laugh: Marko Jaric is more athletic than McCants.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA Live 07 Ratings*



moss_is_1 said:


> :laugh: Marko Jaric is more athletic than McCants.


well in NY jalen rose is more athletic than nate robinson... so go figure lol


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

KG at 93 overall, they should have him tied with Kobe at 96, Kevin hasn't gotten any worse he just has a sorry excuse for a team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The bottom line is, they (the makers) suck at rating players period.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well in nba live the pg is always gonna score about 40 points anyway so the ratings are pretty useless


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Mark Madsen with shot blocking skills in 2K? With what, his face? (elbow shots, too) OTOH I don't know how he doesn't have a 90 in tenacity, basically what he does and why he's in the league.


----------

